# Is Salbutamol Sulfate safe during pregnancy ?



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

How safe is using my salbutamol inhaler (100 mcg) during pregnancy (I'm 6 weeks) ? Regular dose is 2 inhalations.

Right now I'm using it several times a week - almost daily, some days more than once.

Would it be safer to look into a steroid treatment to cut down on my salbutamol use ?


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

That's a brand of albuterol, isn't it? My midwife agreed with my continuing to use my albuterol inhaler--can you call your m/w or ob and check their opinion? The package insert that I have cites a few studies on mice--the drug was given subcutaneously in that testing though. Other problems were found when the mice were given 680 times the usual dosage. It's difficult to extract any meaningful infomation from that kind of stuff, yk? The bottom line was, "Proventil should be used during prenancy only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the fetus." (Not having enough oxygen is a big risk, imo) I'd talk it over with your provider and see what advice you get.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

That's what my albuterol was called when I was in Canada, so I think it's the same thing, Joan.

The basic thing with asthma meds during pregnancy is that the risk to the fetus from mom not having enough oxygen outweighs the risk of the meds. Breathing is very important.

HOWEVER, if you are using a fast-acting asthma inhaler every day (or more than once a day, several times a week) your asthma is NOT under control, and you should be on a different medication for your own sake (and the sake of the baby). Steroids are not your only option, but they might be the best thing. I'd go to a Dr/ clinic (I see you're in Ontario) and see what they suggest.


----------



## Tanjuska (May 15, 2008)

In cases like this, it is best to consult with doctors. it is true, that asthma medications during pregnancy should outweigh the risk of not having enough oxygen and yes, breathing is very important. But there are other options and I think in cases like that it is best to consult specialist.


----------

